# Helpful Website with Wiring and Design Info



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I found this website that offers some great tips and ideas to help create good layouts and correct wiring techniques....

http://www.slsprr.net/default.htm

It is not specifically for American Flyer or 2-rail track. In fact, it mainly shows Lionel 3-rail track. But the tips are worth everyone's review.

Perhaps one of the MTF mods can place a copy in the proper thread for use and easy access by all members??


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice find, Don!

That's a meticulous layout setup on that site, with excellent how-to info ... wiring, transformer phasing, helix cstr ideas, etc.

Thanks!

I put a COPY of your post in the Sticky How-To thread, here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2355

TJ


----------

